# Hunting Island State Park - info needed



## surf_fisherman (Nov 20, 2007)

This might be a shot in the dark, but, has anyone ever rented a cabin on Hunting Island? If so, can you drink beer on the beach in front of the cabins/houses? 

I talked with an owner of a private home on Hunting Island and they indicated beer is allowed on the beach. The thing is, I'm wondering if it's a ruse to bring in rental income. At the public beach access (middle of island), park rangers ride on 4 wheelers, and I've witnessed a few cans of beer having to be poured out. At any rate, I'm hoping this wouldn't be the case near the cabins on the southern end of the island.

I realize most of the cabins are state owned. There are at least 2 that are privately owned.

Is the person I spoke to full of it? 

Much thanks


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife and I and another couple rented one of the state owned cabins last winter. I don't recall seeing any signs or rules posted prohibiting beer on the beach. Never even saw a park ranger the whole weekend. I'm sure you could contact them and find out. 

If your going to fish...the south end where the cabins are is much too shallow for surf fishing. There is a pier that sits out in the channel between Hunting and Fripp Island. There's also a lagoon that runs directly behind the cabins. We didn't catch a thing, but we were there in late January and it was very cold.


----------



## surf_fisherman (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks wolfgang. It's for an annual surf fishing gathering. I didn't realize the south end was shallow. The middle of the island had a sizable incline the last time I was there, but, we never ventured to the southern end. Good info.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

By "middle of the island" are you refering to the area up around the lighthouse? We went up there just to look around on our way out, but we didn't have time to fish it. We've thought about going back and giving it a try. Is there any good fishing there?


----------

